
New anti-H-1B order won't be what it seems - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2017/02/06/trumps-upcoming-move-h-1b-visas/
======
james_niro
Lets no overpower the gossip and wait for the actual order. The media today
runs on gossip instead of intelligent news

